# Windows 10 Updates Are Changing



## smoke665 (Sep 23, 2019)

Interesting Microsoft Confirms New Update Warnings For 800M Windows 10 Users


----------



## weepete (Sep 23, 2019)

Interesting, I must be lucky, I've had 0 issues with Windows 10.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 23, 2019)

I've had more problems with our IT security group breaking stuff than I've had with Windows (except, possibly Win CE).


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2019)

How about they just it right the first time instead of continually using their customer base as beta testers.  Why there hasn't been a class-action lawsuit (or 20) over this baffles me!


----------



## marmle (Nov 21, 2019)

As soon as Windows 8.1 was released,  I decided to migrate over to Linux,  I have never looked back.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 21, 2019)

marmle said:


> As soon as Windows 8.1 was released,  I decided to migrate over to Linux,  I have never looked back.


If I get CC to run properly under WINE, I would be there too...  that's the ONLY reason I'm still on Windoze.


----------



## waday (Nov 21, 2019)

tirediron said:


> WINE


Wine makes everything better.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 21, 2019)

Never had any problems with Windows 10.......


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 21, 2019)

I'd rather add this in the Coffee House topic, but it doesn't matter to me where it goes.  I cannot upgrade my main computers to Windows 10 because I have drivers and support software for equipment which has never been update.  For example, my 3D Fuji camera.  The software was only supported up to Windows 8.  I think I might be able to install it in Windows 8.1, but I'm not sure.  My copy of Magix Movie Edit Pro might not work under Windows 10 either.  My Canon scanner was stopped at Windows 8.1.  Someday if I can replace some of those (overall it will cost me a lot), I might buy a new computer for Windows 10.  I have a small tablet computer running Windows 10 as a test-bed system, but that is a disaster.  MSFT claimed I could install it on a 32GB drive system.  Yes, you can install it, but there's no room left for anything else.  I can do some text editing, but I'm not getting any real experience.  So that was a wasted licence fee.  Actually, the only thing that computer does is upgrade.  If it is plugged into the Net at all, it automatically started the update process and I can't do anything else with it.  I think I have wasted, maybe around 10 - 20 GB of Internet (which I can barely afford) updating, but in the end, I have no time to look at what the changes did.  I just shut it down and pack it way till next time.  Then it starts updating again.  Complete waste.


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 21, 2019)

Re post 9
I am still on win 7 because most of my programs are that old that win 7 is as high as they will go same for the printer no drivers beyond win 7
I bought a cheap real basic  laptop with win 10 for web stuff that can’t be done on the I pad.


----------



## Edward56 (Nov 25, 2019)

Interesting  I hope the windows 10 is without any issue.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 25, 2019)

Posts like this make me glad that I switched to MacBook Pro. Just upgraded from my 13" to a 15" and my world is good.


----------



## IvanOst (Dec 4, 2019)

MacBook is worth the money, so we tolerate and cry


----------

